# Is there a way to get dollars in 6th October



## Konpresor012 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if there's a way to get USD in 6th October(state) be it on ATMs or in banks. The black market exchange rate here is some how high compared to the amount I want to exchange. 
Any advice or recommendations will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## unknownsara (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm not sure but have you tried the exchange offices around Hosary square there are couple of them and banks can provide you with dollars too
There's the CIB bank in mall of Arabia

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konpresor012 (Jul 10, 2016)

unknownsara said:


> I'm not sure but have you tried the exchange offices around Hosary square there are couple of them and banks can provide you with dollars too
> There's the CIB bank in mall of Arabia
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I tried all the wafas in Hosary, but none of them have dollars. I will give the CIB bank a try. And by the way, can a foreigner open a dollar account with any bank in egypt?


----------



## unknownsara (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes but they will ask for your passport and visa
Usually for egyptians they ask for a valid visa or a flight ticket to provide them with dollars in the bank

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konpresor012 (Jul 10, 2016)

unknownsara said:


> Yes but they will ask for your passport and visa
> Usually for egyptians they ask for a valid visa or a flight ticket to provide them with dollars in the bank
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Thanks for taking your time to reply, I'm a student, i need dollars to pay my school fees. I have passport and master card but I don't have Visa card. I hope they will accept it.


----------



## unknownsara (Jul 14, 2016)

I mean by visa is your residency visa
Good luck

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konpresor012 (Jul 10, 2016)

unknownsara said:


> I mean by visa is your residency visa
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## unknownsara (Jul 14, 2016)

Anytime 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------

